

Heroku sees 33.8K FB apps go live in 24h after f8 Open Graph announcements - adamseligman
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2011/9/23/facebook_open_graph_momentum/
Been fun watching the log, it's non-stop.  Cat at FB did a nice screencast on how to use new Open Graph features in a new heroku app: https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/564/
======
MatthewB
I created an app just to test the process with Heroku as I'm sure countless
others did.

------
stellar678
Does this include the (presumably) thousands of people who 'created' an app in
order to get access to the Timeline feature, as explained on Techcrunch?

~~~
getsat
I would assume not since you don't need access to any form of web hosting to
create an app on Facebook. You simply fill out a few fields and click submit.

------
tadruj
This includes also my 10 proof-of-concept test apps. And I bet I'm not the
only one.

------
ubi
Wonder how much hosting 30k free apps costs them?

~~~
ericlavigne
It probably helps a lot that free apps are unloaded when idle, then reloaded
on demand when someone is actually making a request. Ideally, the cost could
approach the disk space of 30k small git repositories.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2606190/why-are-my-
basic-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2606190/why-are-my-basic-heroku-
apps-taking-2-seconds-to-load)

------
Timothee
Of course, the vast majority of them will be test apps, but it's still an
interesting metric of the interest in both platforms. Even if Heroku makes it
super easy, creating an app still involves at least creating an account with
them, installing their command-line stuff, etc.

------
pan69
How do they handle the mandatory SSL (from 1st Oct onward) for Facebook tabs?

~~~
bgentry
The piggyback SSL addon ( <http://addons.heroku.com/ssl> ) is free.

------
oguz
Any good examples that is using the Open Graph rightly?

------
nellyb84
why is heroku the only PaaS option offered on facebook right now?

------
sp332
Let me warm up my spam-blocking finger so I won't injure myself.

